# What do you do when you have no more weed?



## learning05 (May 19, 2013)

Hate being out. Dealer won't respond. Kinda broke. Plants still aren't near harvest. sigh...


----------



## CCCmints (May 19, 2013)

i scroll through the contacts on my phone until i find someone with bud. i mean sometimes it takes a bit but you gotta be persistent in this situation haha.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 19, 2013)

Sex usually works. If you have a girlfriend tell her to come over and be ready for a serious workout.


----------



## learning05 (May 19, 2013)

Well I can't do that either bc I haven't meet any other smokers nearby...but yeah if I was near my friends that would've worked.


----------



## CCCmints (May 19, 2013)

your avatar depicts quite the dilemma btw, lol.


----------



## learning05 (May 19, 2013)

Unfortunately, single at the time also. Plus sundays aren't usually good nights at the local bars so trying to find a one-nighter won't work. But that would've been awesome..


----------



## CCCmints (May 19, 2013)

damn dude if i were you i'd just go to sleep at this point lmao. i'm headin to bed myself, night y'all.


----------



## learning05 (May 19, 2013)

Lol, I wish...I usually smoke during the late night right before bed bc it helps me sleep. I guess, going to have to wait it out till I can pass out.


----------



## lepis22 (May 19, 2013)

I smoke harmala extract, makes me chill. Better than nothing


----------



## 420mon (May 20, 2013)

i save all trimmings and when mon outa weed mon make hash, been outa weed for a while, hash is good but mon can't wait for sum new fresh smoke....i guess the trick is too never run outa weed!!! and the moral of the story is Save yer hash cuz u gonna run outa weed!!!!


----------



## ceiph (May 20, 2013)

use my vape leftovers to make edibles!


----------



## AimAim (May 20, 2013)

Grow your smoke for a year down the road is all I can say. I'm still hittin' some '11 vintage, made a little dent in '12, and got some '13 is coming in now. It's a good dilemma wondering how to get rid of weed. It is the gift for all occasions though.


----------



## learning05 (May 20, 2013)

AimAim said:


> Grow your smoke for a year down the road is all I can say. I'm still hittin' some '11 vintage, made a little dent in '12, and got some '13 is coming in now. It's a good dilemma wondering how to get rid of weed. It is the gift for all occasions though.


That is where I am trying to get my growing skill isn't there yet. I got 3 growing and they seem to be struggling and I have run out of ideas as to why.


----------



## learning05 (May 20, 2013)

On the brighter side, managed to get a bowls worth today so I guess ill take a hit a night till its done.


----------



## qwizoking (May 21, 2013)

man save up stems, when you run out they will be good and dry and i guarantee atleast 2 bowls will magically appear at the bottom, you could then make hash from em. also scrapping resin, bong hits are the best for res. also organic catnip is good to smoke if you need help getting to sleep and the act of smoking...i got more i cant think of, i smoke 2-3oz a week normally its pretty hard to fill that need, even with my perp grow


----------



## brotherjericho (May 21, 2013)

Here's another suggestion (but not for being out!): start vaping, its amazing how much less you will go through.


----------



## hsfkush (May 21, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> man save up stems, when you run out they will be good and dry and i guarantee atleast 2 bowls will magically appear at the bottom, you could then make hash from em. also scrapping resin, bong hits are the best for res. also organic catnip is good to smoke if you need help getting to sleep and the act of smoking...i got more i cant think of, i smoke 2-3oz a week normally its pretty hard to fill that need, even with my perp grow


2-3 oz a week? That's a damn lot you smoke, I got through about 2 grams maybe less a day when I've got it, but I smoke it with tobacco being from Europe ^_^


----------



## qwizoking (May 21, 2013)

you know ive tried smoking a spliff(?) found it rather enjoyable i think yall are on to something. hides the smell a bit too. but yes i take my smoking very seriously. i am a true pot head


----------



## hsfkush (May 21, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> you know ive tried smoking a spliff(?) found it rather enjoyable i think yall are on to something. hides the smell a bit too. but yes i take my smoking very seriously. i am a true pot head


No offence but I feel like it's abuse of the plant smoking that much in a week. Fair play if you really do smoke that much, but I can't imagine you being overly motivated to do anything but wrack up a stinky jaybo.


----------



## qwizoking (May 21, 2013)

i have been told a few times that i have a problem... but i dont really see an issue, imo as long as bills are getting paid and your not sacrificing for it then everythings cool... i notice you say if "if you really do". i really do, no blunts joints or bongs, yes bongs many people think they save your bud but they dont. so i smoke a half g each time i smoke out the pipe every 45 min or so. i grow mexican sativas keep me from coming down


----------



## MarijuanaMomma (May 21, 2013)

i feel for you, hopefully you find some more contacts that can supply ya, right  and hey some of the other ideas are VERY creative, try them


----------



## learning05 (May 21, 2013)

That bowl didn't last very long since the quality sucked...nothing worse than staring at buds on your girls while being out of weed. Patience and willpower lol. Gotta resist the urge...


----------



## GOD HERE (May 21, 2013)

The only thing I can think of are synthetics from the smoke shops.


----------



## Kervork (May 22, 2013)

Start scraping resin? Hold your breath and spin in circles till you get dizzy?


----------



## LWD (May 24, 2013)

if your plants are like 4 weeks in flower u could cut a nug off one of them to sample.


----------



## qwizoking (May 25, 2013)

depending on how developed they are,i woulnt waste a nug if there werent heads starting to develop on them stalks. but i do this occasionally and put it in the microwave for 10 sec at a time, tastes bad though, good for a blunt


----------



## retrofuzz (Jun 4, 2013)

Wankings good


----------



## cmbajr (Jun 5, 2013)

Scrape rez, call another guy, find a friend to smoke you up, or call it quits till your harvest is ready for smoke


----------



## Bendel (Jun 6, 2013)

go buy a carton of beer andd a couple packets of ciggies and get drinkin till u find some weed


----------



## CountryCowFreakJr (Jun 6, 2013)

I do one of three things. I smoke resin, leaves (try to refrain, but when there is nothing left ill do it), or get a 6 pack of beer .


----------



## Bendel (Jun 6, 2013)

you will find new and careless ways of finding pot whilst your drunk =D


----------



## sketchyas (Jun 6, 2013)

i scrape resin 

scrape grinder n get keif 

once that is out i soak grinder in iso n make hash .. gets me a nice lil .2 normally lol. but yea im gunna start just stopping all together when im out, fck it, it is good to take a break. i will try to find some hobby to fill my time


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 7, 2013)

scrap bowls, pipes, grinders,

sitting here scraping bowl now.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn that sux


----------



## phyxel (Jun 10, 2013)

i smoke horse shit,any other shit works too but horse shit gives you best high...just dry the shit on sun and roll it!try it!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 10, 2013)

uhhh.... guess ill go get some flavored papers


----------



## cancer survivor (Jun 10, 2013)

i grow. so i never run out. but my freinds run out then they come sit on my couch and smoke mine till i give them a bag and send them home happy.. no you cant come over i dont know you!!


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 10, 2013)

just remember the longer you go without, the higher you will get when you return


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 10, 2013)

i can always find my cousin billy down by the river. he always has weed. and he's always home


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Jun 21, 2013)

where do you live that you cant find weed?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 21, 2013)

phyxel said:


> i smoke horse shit,any other shit works too but horse shit gives you best high...just dry the shit on sun and roll it!try it!



Two Word's, "Therapy Bro"


----------



## lerellion (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, I havn't thought obout being out of weed in 10 + years, So I guess if I am out of weed it probably means I am dead and weed won't matter anymore


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 25, 2013)

I go do sprints. or sum exercise, When i finally get sum weed my tolerance is lower and i get baked.and gota grow enough haha iv learned that.Im fortunate to have good stoner friends with mass amounts of weed, can always front or work for some.


----------



## growgirl925 (Jun 26, 2013)

Go ghetto and scrape! Over the last 15 years I've become an expert. PLUS, all your utensils will be shiny and clean for when you are able to re-up!!


----------



## Josh3235 (Jun 28, 2013)

Luckily I always have plenty of money, and have a dispensary three blocks away, so I never run out. Last time I ran out was before i had my MMJ prescription.


----------



## CASPA420 (Jul 3, 2013)

I wait tell I get more .I usely scrape my vape an combine that with my keif. That holds me back for a bit.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 3, 2013)

I haven't been out for years but if I was to ever be out it would b just that I'm out


----------



## Stoner Saiyan (Jul 6, 2013)

I usually don't smoke some bowls all the way through, save a little bit of solidity or greens. And keep that in the ash tray, so when I'm really out I smoke the good ash tray matter.


----------



## Stoner Saiyan (Jul 6, 2013)

Bendel said:


> go buy a carton of beer andd a couple packets of ciggies and get drinkin till u find some weed


A carton of beer? Lol how high are we?


----------



## smokin away (Jul 7, 2013)

I can't sleep well at night without weed. Weed increases my sex drive. I'm just plain flat as out of luck. My Bud keeps trying to score but the dealers just give us crap. I get a leave or two out of the ones coming on but it's just a smoke at best. One year I even tried ordering some the expensive weed from Canada which turned out to be better than nothing. I was real disappointed in that stuff especially for the price. I was thinking about taking a vacation somewhere but with my finances that just isn't an option. I think someone could get really rich fast operating a mail-order outfit from somewhere but Cronies would just shut it down. All I can do is just sit and admire at the plants I do have and hope for the best. When it comes time to trim a leave or top I take scissors cut it up real fine on plate and let it dry overnight. It makes a good bunt for practice. I'm sure as hell ain't gonna try Horse shit and that imitation shit from the smoke shops will kill you.
​


----------



## grow space (Jul 7, 2013)

1-3 beers sounds good. or go do something you also like beside smoking dem ganja.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Yup beer and rez hits


----------



## kinddiesel (Jul 15, 2013)

I have 3 farmer friends, we share, no charge for those bad times, because im sure every body has tuff times,. that's just me and my friends. personal note , fuck cheap patients, wanting free goods,


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jul 21, 2013)

I make sure I don't run out. I grow my own and plan accordingly.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 21, 2013)

sometimes i think i should run out, i hear tolerance breaks can be good , but then i get scared of running out
i don't seem to have the will power to not smoke it if its there 

whats it like not being high or stoned, i can't remember that far back ?


----------



## EternalClarity (Jul 28, 2013)

Start scraping your pieces, or if you smoke out of paper smoke your roaches. There is always a way to get high


----------



## rizzlaking (Jul 31, 2013)

i shed a tear then go cold turkey


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Cold turkey lol it's not dope. If your out your out, that's one of the great gifts this plant has to offer. It doesn't bite when you don't have it, patiently it waits until the next time you can use it. Being out of reefer is the last thing I'm worried about there's no effects whatsoever unless you let your mind get in the way.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2013)

Ha I'm definitely addicted even if only mentally


----------



## its a hobby honey ! (Aug 2, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Cold turkey lol it's not dope. If your out your out, that's one of the great gifts this plant has to offer. It doesn't bite when you don't have it, patiently it waits until the next time you can use it. Being out of reefer is the last thing I'm worried about there's no effects whatsoever unless you let your mind get in the way.


unless of course you have a mmj card and use it to keep pain discomfort at bay then , the mind is getting in the way " its shouting to run out and grab more really fast "


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Cold turkey lol it's not dope. If your out your out, that's one of the great gifts this plant has to offer. It doesn't bite when you don't have it, patiently it waits until the next time you can use it. Being out of reefer is the last thing I'm worried about there's no effects whatsoever unless you let your mind get in the way.


Um I can speak from experience when I say you can get addicted to weed physically when you smoke a loot. I am physically addicted to weed and get cold sweats high energy and just tension. That's definitely addiction.


----------



## Constiello (Aug 3, 2013)

lol... physical dependence...

NO

You guys enjoy feeling marijuana therapy, which goes to both recreation and medical

It's the 'high' you're addicted to, not cannabis itself.

If you got cold sweats + tension then you should really consider re-evaluating your self diagnosis. Go to the doctor, that's not right.


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 6, 2013)

I smoke my vaporized bud with some resin lol! Im scum but thats what i do if im out cuz im an addict and can say weed is very addicting despite what people say. In your head and your body if you have smoked 50 ,000 times like me and just stop i get pissed. Shakey for days cant eat or sleep it may as well be dope for me but i took it to that level... Some people can just toke up here and there which is best for a great high.


----------



## Constiello (Aug 6, 2013)

Weisin makes great times (weed + resin)

Seriously. That stuff naturally burns slower, and will get you coughing like its a poorman's caviar


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know about mixing weed and res, roach blunts are good but that's bout it


----------



## Constiello (Aug 6, 2013)

lol

I will stick to weisen. No way imma smoke tobacco from roaches. I'll just break it open and out the bud in le bong


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 7, 2013)

Tobacco from roaches? I was saying I take the weed out my left over joints, the roach and fill a blunt with it, makes it not taste like nasty res weed and it burns super slow..no tobaccy in the roaches? But roaches out a bong isn't too bad still tastes icky to me though


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 7, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Tobacco from roaches? I was saying I take the weed out my left over joints, the roach and fill a blunt with it, makes it not taste like nasty res weed and it burns super slow..no tobaccy in the roaches? But roaches out a bong isn't too bad still tastes icky to me though


I have a big mason jar full of roaches, its hard for me to smoke them too! The bong is the only way I'd think of tackling roaches


----------



## Constiello (Aug 7, 2013)

Ah, all cleared up meow.

Bongs are a must for resin and roaches. Ice helps. Anyone vape resin before? Is it possible?


----------



## Impman (Aug 7, 2013)

learning05 said:


> Hate being out. Dealer won't respond. Kinda broke. Plants still aren't near harvest. sigh...


shit. RESIN baby. That shit gets you trashed. Not that fun euphoric stoned but that sedated lazy STONED. resin is the poor mans hash


----------



## Impman (Aug 7, 2013)

If you don't have resin or roaches go for a run. I run 30 miles a week, not because I am a fitness nut but because I get so fucking high from running 8 miles. I like to smoke a joint and go for runs with good music. Also, I hear that when fat breaks down you get a little buzz from THC being released


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 7, 2013)

Call up one of your boys, tell him your in a bind and have him put you in smoke.
When harvest times comes he knows you'll bless him proper, If you've got headie mates you'll always have Headie Nugz ;D


----------



## Constiello (Aug 7, 2013)

That is an interesting point to make impman. 

I myself never felt.. well. I've had my times in life where i've ran quite some distance, 3-5 mi at a time depending on which hiking trail =p

Usually I will just, keep on going. No stopping. Just run, and run. I don't feel buzzed but I do feel like I could just go on as I please.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 8, 2013)

still out of smoke ?

could of planted a autoflower on day 1 of this thread and had it cured by now >.<


----------



## HankDank (Aug 8, 2013)

If/when I run out of bud i really don't sweat it. I used to in my younger years I could'nt go without feeling severe anxiety. Now I just get outdoors and do stuff. I play alot of paintball which I get a much better high off of that than I do smoking bud


----------



## retrofuzz (Aug 13, 2013)

^ I try to not let it sweat me too now im getting older! but ive been using just a normal tobacco pipe lately (brown bowl/black mouthpiece old man style).. when it needs cleaning I detach the mouth bit and theres that piece that pushes in the end. it gets clogged with oils that I scoop out with a nail, sometimes I add it to other scrapings or I just scoop it out onto a rizla paper and roll a ciggy,leave to dry a bit and boom the last oils I harvested I mixed in a load of kief to make a sort of squidgy solid, it was bangin! felt like I was smoking chemicals


----------



## ALCAN (Aug 22, 2013)

Out of weed, short of funds and watching your flowering plants with another 6 weeks to go. This will test the hardiest of souls. Now I always make sure to have enough of stash to last long enough until my plants are ready for harvest.


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 1, 2013)

Impman said:


> If you don't have resin or roaches go for a run. I run 30 miles a week, not because I am a fitness nut but because I get so fucking high from running 8 miles. I like to smoke a joint and go for runs with good music. Also, I hear that when fat breaks down you get a little buzz from THC being released


I do like to smoke before I play hockey. If you time it right it almost feels like your legs are on automatic and your along for the ride. Super high but exercise def helps if your out.


----------



## elevated.scholar (Sep 5, 2013)

Watch porn, shitloads of it


----------



## Mafjrk (Sep 11, 2013)

it takes a bit but you gotta be persistent in this situation haha.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 11, 2013)

When I run out besides earlier comments, I find an otc hallucinogen to suit my needs (dxm,lsa)


----------



## cancer survivor (Sep 11, 2013)

you know its 7 weeks till harvest and i only have 24 oz's of super primo top bud left!! i will have to cut back on my partying to make sure it lasts! but i do have a half pound of black hash stashed for emergency use. im ok.


----------



## brotes grandes (Sep 12, 2013)

Move on with life. It's not the end of the world. the trick is every now n then try ween yourself off it for a day then try go longer. Do this every now n then so you prove to yourself you won't die without it and you can hold out until you score again when you go dry.


----------



## SirSteely (Sep 12, 2013)

Freak the fuck out! hasn't happened in a while though.......................


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

im out of weed atm too.... makes me stay up all night like a crack fiend... insomnia sux


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 14, 2013)

kill myself


----------



## torturekiller420 (Sep 15, 2013)

I used to scape some resin when I was just getting into chiefing (about 10 years ago) but it generally gave me a headache and I just didn't care for it. Not to mention I noticed it did little to nothing to aid in my medical uses for it. That first day is always the worse, after that just busy yourself and think about how nice this tolerance break will be for when you get that next bag. I have never tried it personally, but I knew guys that would take a dish and something to scrape with and scrape some tricks off some sugar leaves and take some keif hits. Patience is a virtue and the rewards will be worth the wait. Best of luck on your quest, And keep your head up!


----------



## luxengen (Sep 18, 2013)

Im use psychedelics everyday, DXM, LSD, DOB, DMT and Salvia*




*


----------



## where da weed (Sep 22, 2013)

smoke ciggarettes.


i know.




i am a cunt.


----------



## sadj (Sep 22, 2013)

any body ever tryed willow bark tea


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 23, 2013)

I smoked Fruity Pebbles once


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 23, 2013)

I usually just buy more...........  3 more months of torture and I can finally start saving my money.


----------



## djeptoria91 (Sep 23, 2013)

Grow more


----------



## kingpin420 (Oct 24, 2013)

I run my sweet leaf thru my vape at 365-375F for 3 bags about 2 feet long, made from Volcano bags. Then Pour it into a jar for hard times, where i up the temp to 392F for 3 more bag full. Pour it after that into another jar for really hard times if they come, and run it at 405-407F. Plus I run one plant that I can start picking off a bud or two after 30-35 days if I have run out. You would be surprised at the high you can still get at that young age. Just clip off a bud, put it on top of a moist paper towel and into a plastic container, place in microwave low setting for 10 seconds until dry...and your smoking...But usually i just cut up the bud before i go to work put it in my kief box with lid off and screen on top in front of my exhaust fan. It's perfect when i get home 8 hrs later.


----------



## Orenshii (Oct 25, 2013)

I have fairly bad insomnia. If I run I out.... I frankly dont sleep. But right now im out, and thats why im still up 

Oren


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 25, 2013)

Take 100-150 mg of benadryl(no more than 300 unless you have a tolerance)..the more you take the faster your tolerance will climb, it does not cause dependence


----------



## Orenshii (Oct 25, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Take 100-150 mg of benadryl(no more than 300 unless you have a tolerance)..the more you take the faster your tolerance will climb, it does not cause dependence



If that was ment for me; I dont do pills of anytype. no asprin, tylenol, or even painkillers. When i had a tumor removed they tried to give me loritabs, i rejected them. 
many reasons i donot take them. but i wont go into those boring details 

thanks for the suggestion though 

Oren


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 25, 2013)

Make oil from trim and stems, that is of course if my buddies cant shift some weight my way.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Go to the concentrates section, learn how to pass butane through weed [easy] get yourself a tube, a can of butane & some leaf & trim & there's no excuse to ever be out of a smoke ever again. AND you'll sleep like a baby after a dab or two


----------



## couchlock907 (Oct 29, 2013)

Pout! Lmao walk around mouth white like pookie newjack city


----------



## jerome morrow (Apr 7, 2014)

well, haven't read the thread, but, 

i save my leaves in one container and my stems in another
when you run low on smoke, just put the leaves in your grinder with a nickel and put it in the freezer for as long as you want. minimum 15 minutes.
swirl that fucker around for 15 seconds, and smack it on a solid surface 2-3 times, be careful of denting wood or other shit. the grinder will do that. you should now have a bunch of kief in your grinder.
requires a little forward thinking, but when you run low put a little bit of bud in your smoking device and cover it with the kief you need or want.
if you get real desperate you can freeze your grinder and stems before grinding them and do the same thing. grinding room temp stems is real shitty, though. 

if you don't have a grinder, well, maybe a plastic bag for some real unclean shit that will still get you mad stoned.


----------



## jerome morrow (Apr 7, 2014)

or maybe i interpreted the thread title incorrectly. i usually try not to have no more weed, otherwise


----------



## Silly String (Apr 9, 2014)

I start baking edibles using the butter in the freezer -- course my household has such a high tolerance, they have to eat half a pan of brownies to feel anything.

Scrape the pipes, bongs, etc....smoke that resin. 

Grab my "cabbage" outta the freezer and make ISO hash. 

Let my buddies know that we are experiencing the "Great Weed Depression of 2014", and friends start visiting, bringing nugs. When I've harvested, I'm like Weed Santa with my friends, so they like to return the favor when they can.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 14, 2014)

brotherjericho said:


> Here's another suggestion (but not for being out!): start vaping, its amazing how much less you will go through.


I vape a lot more weed than I would smoke...


----------



## Trapper50cal (Apr 15, 2014)

...nasty reez hits.


----------



## downhill21 (Apr 19, 2014)

1. Search for forgotten mason jars, 2. dig about for weed spills on various tables, counters and trays, 3.steal a small bud from plants hanging to dry and keep the flame on it til it won't burn any more, 4. scrape resin off various smoking instruments, 5. ask GF if she has a bag stashed, 6.repeat.


----------



## Kalooko (Apr 22, 2014)

Start foamin at the mouth ,looking like pookie from new jack city!


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 22, 2014)

get down on all fours and look through the carpet like a crack head...or just buy some more?


----------



## MasterTHunderfuCk (Apr 22, 2014)

I usually just wait it out if absolutely no one comes through..i just find other ways to stay busy


----------



## Cutthetrees (Apr 25, 2014)

Heroin


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

_YOU SMOKE RESIN_


----------



## ColoradoDreams (May 4, 2014)

brotherjericho said:


> Here's another suggestion (but not for being out!): start vaping, its amazing how much less you will go through.


Absolutly true....


----------



## flower pharm (May 10, 2014)

weep


----------



## indicat33 (May 17, 2014)

Being out of smoke does suck, but it won't kill you. Try taking sleep meds and adjusting to being dry for a while. By the time you harvest, your tolerance will be way Low and you will get Zonked off a small amount. I save all my trim in a clothes hamper and then make medibles or iso-hash /.  Gets me through the dry spells-


----------



## indicat33 (May 17, 2014)

Hey Learning05 - This bud's for you


----------



## indicat33 (May 17, 2014)

My Speed Haze (ssh x j.herer) harvested yesterday


----------



## SlimTim (May 17, 2014)

When you run out you smoke the roaches. ...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## no clue (May 17, 2014)

If you're running out..maybe more watts,plants, rooms...


----------



## lowryderlove (May 18, 2014)

I have a process I think everyone here can benefit from. If your buying OR growing.
Step A: Buy 91 Percent or Purer alcohol

Step B: Buy a glass extraction tube $24.00 and one or two 6 oz can's of refined iso butane.

_____

Step 1. Alert all of your friends to save their stems for you. Also when you break up your stuff separate the stems into their own container.

Step 2. When you get any herb, break it down immediately removing most of the bigger stems not in the bud itself. Place this in the other container.

Step 3. After you have obtained 10g - 2 oz of Stem break it all down and blow BHO.

Step 4. After the material from BHO is dried re-jar it.

Step 5. use the ISO Alcohol to run through your extraction tube, and filters used on the BHO, clean anything left off into a separate container.

Step 6. pour some ISO into the container that has the BHO material. Swirl it around for no longer than five seconds and strain it back into the container you just poured into from step 5.

Step 7. PURGE Your new found hash any of the various ways you are able to. Hot plate works for ISO, do not attempt to purge any BHO inside while you can still clearly see the butane. Use hot water method OUTSIDE.

Step 8. Take a dab, and relax. In the past 2 hours you've gone from having NO bud to having some nice quality hash that would be more expensive than some regular shitty schwag going around. 

______

Step C. After you are done with the dabs, if you are smoking out of an oil rig or vape pen, you can reclaim the left overs. Run your rig through some ISO and reclaim at least 10-20 percent of the hash that you've put through there.

Follow these steps closely. If you are like me and smoke 1-2 oz a week, you can do this around every two weeks. The more weight, the bigger the yield.


----------



## Desr (May 18, 2014)

thats fucking great^ pretty sure im gonna make a cannabis recipe book for like edibles and extracts, cool little useful shit like this..tips and tricks lol, and get out your bobby pins!!!resin when no weed..and duff. and friends. lol


----------



## DGL cultivates with J2 (May 25, 2014)

dude i have nasty bipolar trips when im dry haha if your in or near riverside ca msg me ill leave a g in a bush somewhere LOL.


----------



## applejohnny (May 30, 2014)

Just enjoy being clear headed for a while.


----------



## DGL cultivates with J2 (Jun 1, 2014)

applejohimo said:


> Just enjoy being clear headed for a while.


Horrible advice imo lol


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 1, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> i smoke 2-3oz a week normally its pretty hard to fill that need, even with my perp grow


That's quite a hefty schedule dude, kudos !!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 1, 2014)

learning05 said:


> Hate being out. Dealer won't respond. Kinda broke. Plants still aren't near harvest. sigh...


I don't know. Never happened. I know it sucks to run out of cigs Poor Guy.


----------



## applejohnny (Jun 1, 2014)

DGL cultivates with J2 said:


> Horrible advice imo lol


Actually that's the best possible advice from someone who has smoked for 30+ years  Take it or leave it...


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 1, 2014)

This:


applejohnny said:


> Just enjoy being clear headed for a while.





BeastGrow said:


> just remember the longer you go without, the higher you will get when you return


I'm never really in a situation where I can't get some (even on vacation you can find it, just gotta be careful), but I do like breaks. Gives me time to break up my typical routine / cycle, look at things from a different perspective for a while, clear out my tolerance, and save a little $.


----------



## MFB (Jun 1, 2014)

I haven't been without weed in a couple years. I have a lot of weed connections so even if I run out I can get some. 

I use it routinely, I am sure I would have some kind of a mood swing if I stop. The first couple days I would probably be scraping bowls and smoking roaches. I use a G Pen a lot now though, so not much resin or roaches as in the past. 

Speaking of going dry, lots of dealers I know are out of weed right now. Dry spells happen, people get busted so the others set on their weed.


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 1, 2014)

MFB said:


> I haven't been without weed in a couple years. I have a lot of weed connections so even if I run out I can get some.
> 
> I use it routinely, I am sure I would have some kind of a mood swing if I stop. The first couple days I would probably be scraping bowls and smoking roaches. I use a G Pen a lot now though, so not much resin or roaches as in the past.
> 
> Speaking of going dry, lots of dealers I know are out of weed right now. *Dry spells happen, people get busted so the others set on their weed.*


I've seen several good guys lose their lives (jobs, family, imprisonment...) over this harmless plant. Hopefully some of this goes away as more grows become "legal" - and as more states decriminalize...There's plenty of dope out there, no reason to have dry spells. N definitely no reason for growers to be criminalized.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 3, 2014)

Out?? ...cant happen


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 15, 2014)

I would workout for an hour and then when im all sweaty and ready to bone go find a girl to ball down for money.


----------



## DoinFreedomofSpeech (Jun 15, 2014)

I do my normal daily activities. I used to freak out and obsessively try to get more asap but I find it much more rewarding to not have weed most of the time. That way when I get weed its a novel experience.

I used to smoke to stay normal now I smoke to get high.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 15, 2014)

DoinFreedomofSpeech said:


> I do my normal daily activities. I used to freak out and obsessively try to get more asap but I find it much more rewarding to not have weed most of the time. That way when I get weed its a novel experience.
> 
> I used to smoke to stay normal now I smoke to get high.


damn that man in your avatar looks like riki lake


----------



## DGL cultivates with J2 (Jun 15, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> damn that man in your avatar looks like riki lake


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA HOLY FK IITS RIKI LAKE!


----------



## charface (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm not sure.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 15, 2014)

Trust me, I did many workouts with riki


----------



## DoinFreedomofSpeech (Jun 15, 2014)

He is someone who is now in the inter-dimensional realm. He rises like a phoenix to help me in my missions against the reptilians and their forces of destruction all along the river of the Milkyway galaxy in which your home planet floats.


----------



## Budguy (Jun 18, 2014)

A friend with weed, is a friend indeed


----------



## Showme stoner (Jun 19, 2014)

I turn into a raging 200 lb purple hulk.


----------



## DGL cultivates with J2 (Jun 19, 2014)

Showme stoner said:


> I turn into a raging 200 lb purple hulk.


Hahaha dude trust me when the dabs are gone I'm fucking heated I work as a rent a cop today I did weddings I almost kicked some cocked out guy
In the chest


----------



## Showme stoner (Jun 20, 2014)

I hear ya bro. 20 yrs of lifting weights/boxing/mma, and 8 1/2 yrs in a box, I'm a little dif. W/o my sweet Mary Jane I completely flip out and lose it over the dumbest sh#!. Don't let me stub a toe or something after 2-3 days no smokie...


----------



## moving_shadow (Jun 20, 2014)

I haven't smoked for 4 weeks now, since I started my grow, I plan on smoking again on my first successful harvest.

In the meantime I've kept busy
* playing chess, my rating has improved significantly from around 1900 to 2000
* playing Quakelive, my rating has improved from 1300 to 1600
* revising my high school maths with intention of doing online university mathematics and mathematical stats courses
* practising my turntablism stuff, learnt a few new scratches
* did quite a bit as a trustee of the building I live in

Overall I've been quite productive, I expect to only smoke again in 3-4 months but then my system will be nice and clean and the first hit will certainly be worth the wait.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 21, 2014)

become an alcoholic


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Jun 23, 2014)

Smoke Resin, srape resin, look through old weed jars, look for the burnt weed I ashed early hoping the wind didn't blow it away... Think about buying a pipe with no design flaws for easy resin access. And count hours before my next paycheck...
Regret buying 20$ in tacos that day I had weed.

Man... I wish Taco Bell had a taco Tuesday but instead they came out with a retarded waffle taco.

You know what's worse then running out of weed? Getting regs... Man I hate regs...
Douchebag clinics that sell weed don't always have high grade... Sometimes that shit is regs at best...

It always bursts my bubble when my homie sells me better weed then i got from my last med run.
And fuck the police, they are arresting and raiding all the medical marijuana patients growers bartenders that actually give a fuck about our conditions and grow some medical grade medicine. I don't wanna get all political and shit but fuck you and fuck your life.

Which reminds me... God damn all the despensarys in la county suburbs are closing down... Those fuckers should not have jobs... Getting paid 50 bucks an hour to steal medicine... Bust drug dealers you pussies! Bunch of fags!


----------



## smokadapotta (Jun 23, 2014)

Ill clean out my ashtrays and start scraping my car rug, don't judge me.


----------



## malicifice (Jun 23, 2014)

DGL cultivates with J2 said:


> Hahaha dude trust me when the dabs are gone I'm fucking heated I work as a rent a cop today I did weddings I almost kicked some cocked out guy
> In the chest


What the fuck kind of wedding needs security?


----------



## DGL cultivates with J2 (Jun 24, 2014)

i work in cali for the county of riverside so court house weddings do haha!, trust me man yesterday i had to deal with a tweaker and her man she was so out of it she wouldn't stop crying / running around for no apparent reason! spamming to her man BEAT HIS ASS JESSI im not lying balling her eyes out!

and trust me it was not because that bitch was getting married!


----------



## malicifice (Jun 24, 2014)

DGL cultivates with J2 said:


> i work in cali for the county of riverside so court house weddings do haha!, trust me man yesterday i had to deal with a tweaker and her man she was so out of it she wouldn't stop crying / running around for no apparent reason! spamming to her man BEAT HIS ASS JESSI im not lying balling her eyes out!
> 
> and trust me it was not because that bitch was getting married!


Lol, nuff said. Im in San Bern area. Damn there are a lot of us in this area.


----------



## meroe (Jun 26, 2014)

try smoking resin, its chatty as fuck but it'll get u baked


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2014)

Terrible dilema, never had to deal with it myself but I go off it from time to time to maintain my tolerance levels and make sure I'm not depending on it. If I have trouble sleeping and don't want to vape, a strong camomile tea does it for me, better than anything for sleeping, other than camomile tea with a bud in it


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jul 3, 2014)

just ran across this thread, I haven't ran out since I got my mmj cert and started growing my own over 5 yrs ago. UNTIL now, I had to stop growing awhile, I actually just bought
my first meds in ages from a local dispensary. stinky alien strawberry and some grape ape for sleep.
I'm not a big scraper, or roach keeper. I had butter so I made cookies. but I just like smoking it.


----------



## grEEn.Butter (Jul 6, 2014)

learning05 said:


> Hate being out. Dealer won't respond. Kinda broke. Plants still aren't near harvest. sigh...


I can help u...


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jul 7, 2014)

Simple I don't let that happen.


----------



## Happygirl (Jul 18, 2014)

One hitters I am a newb but that's what I will do.


----------



## Matterdd (Jul 22, 2014)

either buy more weed or smoke some crack although I would prefer to not mess up my coke.


----------



## jerryvedder (Jul 26, 2014)

I haven't run out in years. I grow/collect bud like people that are collectors of fine wine. I've been toking for 38 years...it is not about the quantity I smoke...it's the quality. I wasted a lot of bud in the 1st 20 years...smoking all day everyday.


----------



## mike lanza (Jul 28, 2014)

learning05 said:


> Hate being out. Dealer won't respond. Kinda broke. Plants still aren't near harvest. sigh...


yea keep meeting new people every day it seems like, i have a least 4 connects but sometime all them could be out sometime..hasnt happened yet hopefully it wont...lol


----------



## mike lanza (Jul 31, 2014)

learning05 said:


> Hate being out. Dealer won't respond. Kinda broke. Plants still aren't near harvest. sigh...


u know what i dont like waiting on a good strain to smoke but gotta wait 2 days to get it suck but tomro fri is the day cant wait till after work so i can blaze on some blue dream n a oz. of master kush maybe some fruity pebbles myt boy just got..lol


----------



## Dexster (Aug 2, 2014)

I go onto a website and place a order for more weed


----------



## mike lanza (Aug 2, 2014)

Dexster said:


> I go onto a website and place a order for more weed


yea it would be nice if we pennsylvanians can do that but its still illegal here lol


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Aug 17, 2014)

Out of weed?? I don't know....haven't been out of weed in like 30 years or so, maybe longer. Course I only vape around 4-5 oz. per year, but even in my serious smoking days I couldn't go through any more than an ounce in a month. I do manage to stop 3 or 4 times a year for a couple of weeks at a time to reduce the tolerance. Doesn't work all that well though.


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 22, 2014)

I go out to the street asking random people if they can hook me up until I get arrested or hooked..


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 22, 2014)

Miko2 said:


> I go out to the street asking random people if they can hook me up until I get arrested or hooked..


I agree.
Just go door to door around your hood.


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I agree.
> Just go door to door around your hood.


If I see the cops have busted a large amount, I call them up asking the dude if he's willing to sell it to me cause I want to smoke and sell to the highest bidder child...

But than I have to find a way to get hooked up in jail which is a bit harder, they usually don't ask for money, if u know what I mean..


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 22, 2014)

Miko2 said:


> If I see the cops have busted a large amount, I call them up asking the dude if he's willing to sell it to me cause I want to smoke and sell to the highest bidder child...
> 
> But than I have to find a way to get hooked up in jail which is a bit harder, they usually don't ask for money, if u know what I mean..


Just break into the police station and take the evidence.
lol. saw that in a small town newspaper.

"The criminals took all the drugs and paraphernalia but left the guns, pistols and other evidence unharmed."


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Just break into the police station and take the evidence.
> lol. saw that in a small town newspaper.
> 
> "The criminals took all the drugs and paraphernalia but left the guns, pistols and other evidence unharmed."


lol that's insane, risk getting shot just to get high .. but they did it and the cops look like fools..


----------



## Grojak (Aug 28, 2014)

I would hit up a someone to front me til I harvest... they know i'd hit em back with someone as good or better and they know they could ask the same.... however it's been 3+ years since I had to worry bout not having herb


----------



## Grojak (Aug 28, 2014)

Johnny Vapor said:


> Out of weed?? I don't know....haven't been out of weed in like 30 years or so, maybe longer. Course I only vape around 4-5 oz. per year, but even in my serious smoking days I couldn't go through any more than an ounce in a month. I do manage to stop 3 or 4 times a year for a couple of weeks at a time to reduce the tolerance. Doesn't work all that well though.


A tip as I'm currently 12 days clean need a job... when you stop for your temporary breaks take bentonite for those days you stop... you'll flush most if not all thc out and be in a a treat when you start back up.


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Aug 28, 2014)

Grojak said:


> A tip as I'm currently 12 days clean need a job... when you stop for your temporary breaks take bentonite for those days you stop... you'll flush most if not all thc out and be in a a treat when you start back up.


Thanks for the tip....I'll look into it.


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Aug 31, 2014)

my only solution is to get more weed or grow better weed.


----------



## Fletch5678 (Feb 6, 2018)

Take a few benzos


----------

